# Rechnerstrukturen



## julian.veh (12. Feb 2015)

Hallo, 
bevor ihr weiterlest: Das hier hat nichts mit Java zu tun. Das ist nicht so toll, das weiß ich, aber ich habe gerade kein gutes allgemeines Informatikforum gefunden. Also vllt. seid ihr ja nachsichtig. Schreibe morgen Rechnerstrukturen Klausur und komme bei einem Übungsblatt so gar nicht weiter. Habe keine Ahnung was ich da machen soll. Vielleicht kann mir ja trotz allem jemand helfen? Wäre sehr dankbar. 

http://img3.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/unbenannt8ev5uj9qca.png

Gruß Julian


----------

